# Programm verkaufen?



## Extremefall (25. Jun 2011)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, welches ich gerne verkaufen möchte. Ist so etwas als normaler Programmierer möglich? Sollte man das Programm signieren oder sonst etwas machen? Muss man wohl ein Gewerbe anmelden?

MfG


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

da du Rechnungen schreiben musst, musst du ein Gewerbe anmelden. Das führt zu weiteren Notwendigkeiten. Wie Rechnungen korrekt aussehen. Garantien und sowas werden dann erwartet.

Du musst das Programm nicht signieren, es sei denn deine Zielarchitektur verlangt es.

Beispiel OfficeAddins müssen signiert werden,d amit sie installiert werden können. Ansonsten bekommen sie nicht die notwendigen Rechte um zu laufen.

Jeder kann Sachen / Dienstleistungen verkaufen.

Gruß,

Martin

OT: Was ist das den für ein Programm?


----------



## Extremefall (25. Jun 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Information! 
Sollte ich also am besten bei meinem Steuerberater nachfragen, wie es aussieht? Reicht das wohl oder sollte ich mich auch beim Finanzamt melden, wenn ich so etwas machen will?

Zu dem Programm:
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Kassensystem. Damit kann man die Käufe verwalten. Es ist insbesondere für kleinere Unternehmen gedacht, die bisher ohne großes Kassensystem arbeiten. Natürlich werden die Einkäufe geloggt


----------



## thewulf00 (25. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

geh zum Gewerbeamt und melde ein Gewerbe an. Über die verschiedene Gewerbearten solltest Du Dich vorher informieren.
Tipp: Melde Dich als Kleinunternehmer an, dann musst Du bis zu einem Jahresumsatz von 17.500 Euro keine Steuern (USt.) bezahlen. Aber eine jährliche Steuererklärung kommt dann sehr wohl auf Dich zu.

Wenn das Gewerbe angemeldet wurde (kostet eine Kleinigkeit), dann suche Kunden und verkaufe das Programm. Schreibe eine Rechnung und schick Sie hin.
Du solltest aber noch ein paar AGB ausarbeiten, die Dich in Problemfällen (Einnahmeverlust wegen Programmierfehlern, etc.) absichern, sonst bist Du ganz schnell ganz viel Geld los.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> da du Rechnungen schreiben musst, musst du ein Gewerbe anmelden.


nein ... ein Freiberufler schreibt auch Rechnungen - hat aber keine Gewerbeanmeldung ... da reicht die Meldung beim Finanzamt um eine Steuernummer zu erhalten ... wobei ich nicht weis ob man eigene Software als Freiberufler verticken kann - das muss ich auch noch klären



> Wie Rechnungen korrekt aussehen.


19% Mehrwertsteuer muss rauf - außer es greift die Kleinunternehmerregel ... dann muss aber das drauf stehen ... ansonsten noch was verkauft wurde und das Datum (wegen Garantieansprüchen) ... wenn mehrere Dinge verkauft wurden - dann einzeln auflisten mit Preis und unten die Gesamtsumme



> Garantien und sowas werden dann erwartet.


solange nichts vereinbart wurde was außerhalb des Gesetzes liegt (Günstigkeitsprinzip beachten) braucht so etwas nicht auf die Rechnung rauf



> Jeder kann Sachen / Dienstleistungen verkaufen.


nein ... für einige Dinge sind entsprechende Nachweise nötig ... da hilft aber das Gewerbeamt weiter



thewulf00 hat gesagt.:


> Melde Dich als Kleinunternehmer an


das geht nicht ... entweder Du meldest ein Gewerbe an oder lässt es ... Du kannst bei der Anmeldung allerdings angeben ob es Nebenbei oder Hauptsächlich ausgeführt wird (entsprechend ankreuzen) ...  solange man noch Arbeitnehmer ist, sollte das Kreuz bei "Nebenbei" sein - macht später weniger Ärger wenn man Arbeitslos ist



> dann musst Du bis zu einem Jahresumsatz von 17.500 Euro keine Steuern (USt.) bezahlen


17.500€ im aktuellen Jahr und nicht mehr als 50.000€ im Nächsten, dann greift die Kleinunternehmerregel ... das ist aber unabhängig ober man das Gewerbe Nebei oder Haupsächlich führt ... dafür kann man aber keine Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung machen und kann sich bei Ausgaben die 19% nicht wiederholen

Tipp: durchkrame das Internet nach Firmen die sich aus Existenzgründung spezialisiert haben ... die bekommen Fördermittel dafür das sie Dir kostenlose helfen eine Gewerbe zu gründen ... die können Dir auch sagen zu welchem Anwalt/Steuerberater etc. Du gehen kannst ohne das derjenige die Hand aufhält um Dich zu beraten (wird über Fördermittel abgerechnet)


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jun 2011)

Hier habe ich auch noch was gefunden:


FAQ: Kleinunternehmer


----------



## bronks (25. Jun 2011)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> ... wobei ich nicht weis ob man eigene Software als Freiberufler verticken kann - das muss ich auch noch klären


Nein, natürlich nicht, denn er will ja seine Ware anbieten, also Handel betreiben. Deshalb wird er auch zahlendes Mitglied bei der Handelskammer sein müssen.




mogel hat gesagt.:


> ... 19% Mehrwertsteuer muss rauf - außer es greift die Kleinunternehmerregel ... dann muss aber das drauf stehen ... ansonsten noch was verkauft wurde und das Datum (wegen Garantieansprüchen) ... wenn mehrere Dinge verkauft wurden - dann einzeln auflisten mit Preis und unten die Gesamtsumme


Da müssen noch viel mehr Sachen draufstehen, wenn man keinen Ärger haben will.

Ganz wichtig sind natürlich die 19% Mehrwertsteuer und dazu bitte unbedingt das Mehrwertsteuergesetz lesen 



mogel hat gesagt.:


> ...nein ... für einige Dinge sind entsprechende Nachweise nötig ... da hilft aber das Gewerbeamt weiter


So z.B. für den Softwarehandel: Ein Führungszeugnis.



mogel hat gesagt.:


> ... 17.500€ im aktuellen Jahr und nicht mehr als 50.000€ im Nächsten, dann greift die Kleinunternehmerregel ... das ist aber unabhängig ober man das Gewerbe Nebei oder Haupsächlich führt ... dafür kann man aber keine Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung machen und kann sich bei Ausgaben die 19% nicht wiederholen


Kleinunternehmer zu sein ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man Privatkunden bedienen will. Unternehmen mögen Rechnungen ohne Umsatzsteuer nicht besonders gerne.



mogel hat gesagt.:


> ... Tipp: durchkrame das Internet nach Firmen die sich aus Existenzgründung spezialisiert haben ... die bekommen Fördermittel dafür das sie Dir kostenlose helfen eine Gewerbe zu gründen ... die können Dir auch sagen zu welchem Anwalt/Steuerberater etc. Du gehen kannst ohne das derjenige die Hand aufhält um Dich zu beraten (wird über Fördermittel abgerechnet)


Das ist wirklich das sinnvollste, da es einen bei dem Thema sonst gerne zerlegen kann.


----------



## r.w. (25. Jun 2011)

Mein Tipp: Verlasse Dich bei solchen Fragen nicht auf Infos, die Du in Foren jeglicher Art findest.
Du bekommst als Antworten oft Halbwahrheiten (teilweise sogar widersprüchliche), die sich später 
nachteilig auswirken können bzw. negative Konsequenzen für Dich bedeuten. Damit beziehe ich mich 
NICHT auf irgendwelche konkreten Beiträge in diesem Thread. (Hab gar nicht alle gelesen.)

Hier sind mal 2 beispielhafte Links mit ersten Infos, 
wo auch weitere Kontaktstellen aufgeführt sind:

Infocenter Gewerbeanmeldung NRW - Gewerbemeldung, Gewerbe, Existenzgründung, Firmengründung
Home - STARTERCENTER NRW

Ansonsten würde ich mal einen Termin mit Deinem Steuerberater und ggf. bei der
Gewerbemeldestelle Deiner Kommune machen. Eventuell gibt es bei Euch ja auch 
ein Gründerzentrum, die eine Beratung zur Existenzgründung anbietet.

VG und viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben,

ROlf


----------

